# Indoor pancake and elongated enclosures



## cyan (Oct 4, 2012)

Finally finished my tort wall. Each level is 6x3x3. Also included pic of how I made the waterfall. The torts seem to be enjoying their new winter homes.


----------



## sibi (Oct 4, 2012)

That's so cool. Great job.


----------



## Tom (Oct 4, 2012)

Amazing work. So nice to see them moved in! 

Now tell us how easy it is to maintain good temps and humidity in there with hardly any electricity.


----------



## ascott (Oct 4, 2012)

Fricken sweeeeeet


----------



## cyan (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks! I love it.... 
Tom, so far, temps are holding steady and humidity is 80+ in elongated's and 70+ on the tropical side for the pancakes. I removed the CHE in the pancake's because with a 40 watt bulb over the tropical side and 75 watt over the rocks, ambient temp is not going below 79 even after the lights have been off for hours. With lights on, its 100 on top basking rock and 85 on tropical side. It is cooler under the rocks and far left side. 

Elongated's is a CHE on a thermostat and 92 under CHE (when on) and 82 by waterfall, inside hide is 75. Ambient is 79-81. I just hope the CHE comes on enough for him to warm up under it. May have to turn the thermostat down and add 40 watt basking bulb also, just to be sure.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Oct 4, 2012)

This is amazing! Did you build everything yourself?


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Oct 4, 2012)

WoooooooW!


----------



## cyan (Oct 4, 2012)

Eweezyfosheezy said:


> This is amazing! Did you build everything yourself?



Yep! Started with 2x4s and plywood! Not bad for a girl, huh?  Here are a few pics from the beginning :


----------



## turtletania (Oct 5, 2012)

That's amazing! Well done.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Oct 5, 2012)

Not bad at all, these enclosures are just top notch. I may just have to copy this idea if thats ok with you.


----------



## cyan (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I'm pretty proud of it



Eweezyfosheezy said:


> Not bad at all, these enclosures are just top notch. I may just have to copy this idea if thats ok with you.



Go for it! I wish I could have made it a little wider but then it wouldn't have fit through the front door. I'm so glad I put it on wheels!


----------



## glenys123 (Oct 5, 2012)

Well done! Love the pic of tort coming out of the spider plant.


----------



## wellington (Oct 5, 2012)

That is a fantastic enclosure. Percy is smiling, he's so happy. Great job you did.


----------



## Jeansie1988 (Oct 5, 2012)

Very cool!! Love the pictrues, they look soo happy!


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Oct 5, 2012)

Cool! Awesome enclousure you did


----------



## tiff3grl (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow....very nice!


----------



## cyan (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks everybody! It's keeping the cat entertained also


----------



## TuRtLE1924 (Oct 5, 2012)

Oh now that is awesome! I bet the cat is like, "thanks for the new toy momma!"


----------



## wellington (Oct 5, 2012)

Love the cat watching Percy. All the way around everyone, you, cat and torts included, are very happy with the great job you did.


----------



## mercurysmom (Oct 5, 2012)

Awesome!!! I want one of these!! I'd need to build a wall and extend my house tho. Haha!


----------



## janevicki (Oct 5, 2012)

Love how you made the enclosures. It is a work of art! Your pancake and elongated look very much at home and happy.


----------



## Q'sTortie (Oct 5, 2012)

Beautiful!! I might do the same for my next enclosure


----------



## conservation (Oct 5, 2012)

Amazing!


----------



## tortadise (Oct 5, 2012)

Fantastic. Great work their.


----------



## cyan (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks again!

After having the torts living in their new enclosures for several days now, I find it very interesting that the pancakes are preferring to sleep in the plants on the more humid side, instead of under the rocks. I added that area to try to give them both a dry season and a rainy season in one enclosure. They are using both sides of the enclosure but are always in the more tropical area at night. I added a second thermometer/hygrometer (one on each end) to see the differences and the main overall difference is the tropical area is about 4 degrees cooler (ambient) and 7% higher in humidity. The ambient temp in the entire enclosure has not gone above 86 degrees at any time in the last 2 days. The humidity is settling down now but is still in the 70% range. 

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## stasisdc5 (Oct 9, 2012)

sorry i don't have anything to say about the humidity but i just want to say that you built a great enclosure. *thumbs up*


----------



## cyan (Oct 11, 2012)

Updated the waterfall to hide the rough edges. Percy had to come see what I was doing in his house. I think he approved  









Couldn't leave out the pancakes!


----------

